# switching from Innova Large breed, no solid stool



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

So I have been feeding my 1 year old gsd innova large breed puppy in the purple bag for about 6 months now. His poop has just not ever really became completely hard and solid. The first amount out of him is usually solid and then the rest will be a little bit softer, and softer. 

He is also not putting on weight like he should be, I am feeding him 2cups in the morning and 2 at night. I am thinking it may be just a little bit too lean for him at the moment.

Any suggestion on a nice high quality puppy food like innova that could help him put on some more pounds and get his stool to become a bit more solid?


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Personally I would be looking at a grainless food, or even raw if you feel you can swing it. Wellness and Orijen are two brands that have a great reputation for puppies.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why are you still wanting a puppy food for a one year old dog? Also, four cups of food a day isn't all that much for a dog that age so you could always increase the amount fed.

As your dog hasn't ever had the best stool, I would switch to a different food altogether. There are many different types of food out there: grain free, carb free, high calorie, low calorie, regular kibble, and pre-made raw; and you may have to try quite a few until you find one that works. 

Don't let anyone tell you what is the best food to feed as the best food is the one that your particular dog does well on and that you have access to. What works great for one dog doesn't mean that it will work great for all dogs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For what it is worth, I've had my two dogs on the Innova Evo, and they just did not do well on it. They were having on-off issues with less-than-solid poops and occasionally runny poops if they got a larger portion than normal (ie, if DH fed them in the morning ... he tends to feed too much).

Maybe the Innova simply isn't the best choice for your pup and it's time to look into a different food. I do have to agree with Elaine that your one year old dog should no longer be on puppy food. Many people feed large breed dogs, like German Shepherds, an adult dog food from the start, or at least switch them by the time they are about 6 months old. They really don't need the "puppy" food until they are a year old, even though advertisements would have you believe so. 

I disagree that four cups of food a day isn't "all that much", because it very much depends on the amount of nutrition and calories the dog gets with those four cups. Some foods are higher in calories than others. Some foods require you to feed way more for the dog to get the nutrition they need, others less. It depends on the food.

I personally prefer to feed a grain free food to my dogs, because I don't believe they need grains in their diet. There are many different ones to choose from, including many that are not overly expensive. Most brands that make grain free foods also make foods with grains if you want to stick with those. Some great brands are Wellness, Merricks Before Grains, Solid Gold, Taste of the Wild, etc. etc. 

What do you have available to you locally?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A large breed puppy food is not traditional puppy food and is recommended for a year. I feed this for a year. 

Innova tended to produce consistently softer stools for mine. The LB Orijen has done better in that department, though over feeding will result in soft stool again. Remember to feed LB puppy for a year to assist with slow growth and hopefully good orthopedic outcome. To switch from LB puppy to Adult food is going backward due to possible increase in nutrients and growth rate due to such a change.


----------



## KG K9 (Dec 8, 2009)

I feed my dog LB puppy Innova and the stool is firm, but sometimes does get softer/runny towards the end of the bathroom break. 

He loves the food, but I just noticed the bag says to feed about 5.5 cups a day...while he was getting only 3cups/day. He isn't overweight, nor underweight. 

How much does your 1 year old weigh? Shouldn't he be done growing for the most part. What makes you think he can't put on weight?


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

He is right around 68-70lbs. He is very thin though. He looks like he could easily pack on about 10-20more lbs.

I switched him to Evo and didnt have any of his innova left to switch him over slowly and he has been having incredibly bad diarrhea and vomiting. So I have been feeding him bland tonight. The first 2 days he was fine just diarrhea and I figured it was from the switch then today he got sick and had a accident in the house and then just started puking up all of his food outside then just bile. Then started puking up all the water, but he has since subsided and now holding down water and the bland diet of rice, boiled chicken and cottage cheese. 

I feel so bad for the little guy! if it's not 1 thing, it's another it seems ARGH! Hopefully when I slowly start adding the evo he will get better and everything will come together.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

EVO is very rich compared to many foods. Hopefully that's what caused the diarrhea and vomiting, but the vomiting has me a little concerned.

Which EVO formula did you go with?

~Kristin


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiEVO is very rich compared to many foods. Hopefully that's what caused the diarrhea and vomiting, but the vomiting has me a little concerned.
> 
> Which EVO formula did you go with?
> 
> ~Kristin


I am sure that's what caused the diarrhea. I switched him over without gradually doing it. I ran out of his innova and don't have the funds atm to buy a small bag to supplement this.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1601&cat=8

I bought that, the orange back turkey and chicken.

The vomiting has happened before when I switched him from solid gold to innova. It last about 6-7hours then he stops and I just feed him bland and then slowly add his regular food to the bland over a week or so.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm having the same issue with my 3 month old pup using Blue Buffalo large Breed puppy. I can NEVER get a solid stool probably the only time I can is first thing in the morning when his stool has been sitting in his colon overnight. I also notice Titon is itching more with the Blue Buffalo as well. 

I'm about to switch over to Innova Dry Puppy and see if that helps firm up his stools and relieves his itching tantrums.


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: TitonsDadI'm having the same issue with my 3 month old pup using Blue Buffalo large Breed puppy. I can NEVER get a solid stool probably the only time I can is first thing in the morning when his stool has been sitting in his colon overnight. I also notice Titon is itching more with the Blue Buffalo as well.
> 
> I'm about to switch over to Innova Dry Puppy and see if that helps firm up his stools and relieves his itching tantrums.


Welp it appears that Evo is way to rich for him. He is still having incredibly bad diarrhea. 

I'm not quite sure what food to turn to now heh... need something little tamer then Innova large breed puppy food.


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianFor what it is worth, I've had my two dogs on the Innova Evo, and they just did not do well on it. They were having on-off issues with less-than-solid poops and occasionally runny poops if they got a larger portion than normal (ie, if DH fed them in the morning ... he tends to feed too much).
> 
> Maybe the Innova simply isn't the best choice for your pup and it's time to look into a different food. I do have to agree with Elaine that your one year old dog should no longer be on puppy food. Many people feed large breed dogs, like German Shepherds, an adult dog food from the start, or at least switch them by the time they are about 6 months old. They really don't need the "puppy" food until they are a year old, even though advertisements would have you believe so.
> 
> ...


I have basically everything available to me around here. 


ETA: on a side note, I cant swing raw at the moment, or in the foreseeable future.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i started Kimba on Innova large breed puppy and had very soft stools. a day after a switch to Orijen Puppy Large her stools were solid and much smaller, so i always reccomend that to anyone who is willing to try it. (though at 1 yr old the adult formulas would be fine).


----------



## Blacryan (Feb 11, 2009)

roxy84 said:


> i started Kimba on Innova large breed puppy and had very soft stools. a day after a switch to Orijen Puppy Large her stools were solid and much smaller, so i always reccomend that to anyone who is willing to try it. (though at 1 yr old the adult formulas would be fine).


I'm more then willing to try Orijen. I've heard great things.

Which would be more likely to help him gain weight, a LB puppy food, or adult food? I had read on here it is ok/recommended to feed LB puppy food until 2 years.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Blacryan said:


> I'm more then willing to try Orijen. I've heard great things.
> 
> Which would be more likely to help him gain weight, a LB puppy food, or adult food? I had read on here it is ok/recommended to feed LB puppy food until 2 years.


Orijen adult 470 calories, 16% fat
Orijen Puppy Large 450 calories, 16% fat

Innova Large Breed Puppy 367 calories, 12% fat (i think)

you could feed the Orijen Puppy Large longer if you wanted. it is so similar to the adult formula, i dont think it would make much difference. they both have significantly more calories than the innova large breed puppy, so you shouldnt need to feed as much. your dog should look quite lean (as long as ribs arent showing) and at 1 year old, our gsd's can tend to still look like they need to fill out. it just takes a while, but keep him lean and genetics will determine when he will fill out.


----------



## lukes (Aug 7, 2009)

A lot of time when the poop comes out solid and gets soft, it's a sign of overfeeding.. When I was fostering a dog that was skin and bones, I overfed because I felt bad and exhibited the same thing. I cut back on the food and the poop firmed up nicely. It took a while to put weight on the dog, but after 4 to 5 months the ribs were much less noticeable.


----------

